# Need help with a symbol when bluetooth musis on



## hogwldfltr (Jun 29, 2019)

Seems like the incorrect forum for this. Might get better response in the general forum.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The dash - number is the current position in the playlist. Go to menu item External Devices - as I recall - so that one sees the current selection playing and the >| and |< symbols, select one to increment or decrement that position number.


----------

